# Tobi als er klein war - Denise Richards küßt Tobi (1x)!



## Tobi.Borsti (28 Mai 2010)

*Tobi Borsti*

_*präsentiert*_

*Denise + Tobi*



 

Credit: Dreamcatcher

Damit ihr mal sehen könnt wie sehr die Stars mich lieben! ​


----------



## Q (28 Mai 2010)

Ihr Rüssel gefällt mir aber besser als Deiner Tobi  Danke für die leckere Schnute :thumbup:


----------



## Katzun (28 Mai 2010)

er hat sie alle gehabt....:thumbup:


----------



## armin (28 Mai 2010)

toll :thx:


----------



## General (28 Mai 2010)

Und sind die Lippen echt


----------



## krawutz (29 Mai 2010)

Und warum ist trotzdem kein Prinz draus geworden ?


----------



## Crash (29 Mai 2010)

krawutz schrieb:


> Und warum ist trotzdem kein Prinz draus geworden ?



Klappt doch nur bei Fröschen !?! 

:thx: Tobi


----------

